
Where to get referal links to gain commission? - airswimmer
For example I want to write articles about a smart phone, and want to add the shopping link to amazon&#x2F;ebay or other sites. Do you know if there&#x27;s open service&#x2F;site to get the referal links for commission?<p>Thank you so much!
======
mtmail
[https://affiliate-program.amazon.com/](https://affiliate-program.amazon.com/)

[https://partnernetwork.ebay.com/](https://partnernetwork.ebay.com/)

more advertisers via [https://www.awin.com/us](https://www.awin.com/us)
(doesn't include Amazon,ebay)

~~~
airswimmer
Thank you. Do you know more like awin.com ? I just registered it but it needs
48 hours to response.

